# Cannabis and Mental Illness



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

For those of you who do not know me, ten years ago I smoked a joint of marijuana and subsequently developed a dissociative disoder. This was approximately the 10th joint I had EVER smoked.

There is a plethora of information out there regarding the increased risk of mental illness due to the consumption of cannabis (marijuana) yet I was NOT ONCE warned of the risk. It is my personal mission to educate adolsecents of this risk. I would love to go to schools and share my story to the kids.

Why the post? Well, I am unsure where to start. Who should I contact? Any input? *Is there a group which advocates the negative aspects of marijuana?*


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey,

Smoking pot was all I did growing up in highschool and stuff. When I was 16 I guess it finally hit me and so came the anxiety and dp that became me. I kept smokin on and off up until last month when DP no longer became controllable.

I TOTALLY know that weed causes mental illness. Nobody really says anything though. They say it's the most harmless drug, but if someone is predisposed to illness, which unfortunately is hard to know before you feel anything weird, then your gonna get messed up like I did.

Weed brought out everything bad inside me. And now I'm stuck like this forever. And the sad thing is, I miss it. It was fun. It made food taste amazing. It made music so much better. Good times, Bad times.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Sometimes I wonder if BC pot is the most potent (I've heard it is)... we should do a poll to see how many on the site are from BC. 

Anyone know where I should start?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

Google? Nodid.org? I dunno.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Pigasus said:


> Google? Nodid.org? I dunno.


Thanks Pigasus... not sure what to google. I would try to go through NODID but they are still in the process of forming (website is currently unfunctional). Any other suggestions?


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

In the PSE (personal and social education) curriculum it is required that kids learn about drugs. i think your best approach would be to join an ex drug users group if there is one in your area (look up drug councilling in the phone book and contact to find out the name of any groups). then contact the PSE co-ordinator in a few schools and say you would be prepared to give a talk on the effects of drug use. take it from there


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

There are two types of drug abusers or users, which ever term that you prefer. One is the kind who will occasionally use a drug and than one who use the drug on a regular basis.

I started off as what you could call a " weekend smoker" I would get high on weekends and things were ok as far as any " dissociative disorder". I did this for about two years or so. Of course I had other issues that I did not deal with and the stress, depression, and anxiety just compounded and built up. Than junior year or high school, good ol mary jane because a pretty big part of my life. I got high maybe 3, 4 times a week, I than started selling the greenery so I could have more at my disposal and perhaps make money. Basically my whole junior year I was smoked the fuck out, but I didn't even care. Meanwhile the anxiety, depression etc continued to build. No DP/DR or weird perceptual problems though. Than the summer came, and i cut waaaaaaaaaaaaay back, for a few months I didn't smoke at all, but low and behold at the end of the summer, I started up again and thats when the whole MENTAL FOG, DP/DR started. I kind of ignored it though thinking it would go away and continued to smoke alot. Than the panic attacks and than well............. the constant 24/7 strangeness.

I don't believe that Marijuana was the cause of my problems, but it was the TRIGGER to the misery that I live in today. Meaning I was prone to all of this because of my hidden anxiety and depression and for some reason after 3 & a half years of getting high, I must have smoked the wrong batch one day and something went off in my brain fucking everything up and unleashing this anxiety beast.

You can't just say well " marijuana is the only cause" because I know people who have been getting high every single day for like 5 years in a row and when it comes to " dissociative disorders" they are non existant in their life.

my suggestion to the average person would be, IF YOU HAVE ANY SORT OF DEPRESSION OR ANXIETY DO NOT USE DRUGS and DEAL WITH YOUR FUCKIN PROBLEMS BEFORE ITS TOO LATE.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks McGruff, but i'm pretty sure its a bit too late for some of us in here...me for instance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

it's NEVER too late

unless of course your JASONFAR

:shock: :evil: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

> IF YOU HAVE ANY SORT OF DEPRESSION OR ANXIETY DO NOT USE DRUGS and DEAL WITH YOUR f--- PROBLEMS BEFORE ITS TOO LATE.





> it's NEVER too late


Way to degenerate Uni-G's thread, brethren.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

I dunno what your talkin about but

since you mentioned Degeneration










DEGENERATION X!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

R.I.P. Gregory Hiens


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah! Thanks guys for 'degenerating' my post. SB, my mission is to warn others of the possibility that, *if they are presdisposed*, they _may_ develop a serious mental illness following marijuana consumption. Furthermore, I would like to dispell the popular belief that you must smoke marijuana many times in order to trigger a serious mental disorder.

Thank you for the suggestions. I am currently waiting for a reply from the local RCMP (police) coordinator for the DARE program. DARE stands for drug awareness and resistance education. From what I recall, this group ventures into highschools and speak to kids about drugs. Hopefully that goes somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

Uni I think thats a positive thing you are doing

I hope it works out in all seriousness


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> Uni I think thats a positive thing you are doing
> 
> I hope it works out in all seriousness


SB, that's nice of you. Thanks. I too hope it works out. I know it is a daunting task to get those young ones to listen to anyone about drugs, but if I can prevent one person from triggering a mental illness (marijuana-induced), I will be happy. I believe I have a good story to tell.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Found some interesting stuff in an article entitled "Cannabis and the brain".

The active component in marijuana is tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). When THC binds to its receptors in the brain, it _seems_ as though the *release of L-glutamate, GABA, noradrenaline, dopamine, 5-HT, and acetylcholine is inhibited*.

Why is this interesting? Well, as for myself and many others, marijuana triggered our mental illnesses (not to say that a lesser mental illness did not previously exist). For myself, I felt as though the high from smoking the drug simply persisted for years. So, I am wondering if one or more of these neurotransmitters I mentioned above is in a limited amount? This always takes me back to the question of "Why not do a blood test for this?" because they do exist. But.... these tests are mostly unavailable in my country and in the USA they cost an arm and a leg. So I guess it's simply trial and error with meds and/or supplements.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Come on! Where are all of you marijuana-induced mental illness goers... I know you are out there. Any thoughts on my last post? I know I posted this (stuff about neurotransmitters) elsewhere a while back but I thought I would bring it into a brighter light.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry, LSD here 8)


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

yeh my dp was mosly induced by the green stuff and I think that people should know about the bad sides of that drug, but .. but they should also know about the positives as well as while I won't be indulging in the weed anytime soon I think people should be informed of both the risks of the drug but also know about its benefits, and I would advise anyone who was serious about wanting to try drugs that if any just smoke a little or reasnable amount of weed, as for the majority of people the drug has good effects, along with possible bad effects.



> The active component in marijuana is tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). When THC binds to its receptors in the brain, it seems as though the release of L-glutamate, GABA, noradrenaline, dopamine, 5-HT, and acetylcholine is inhibited.


This is IMO the bad bad thing about halluncinigians, they play with your chemistery so I think the thing that people need to be most aware of when taking drugs such as weed and the more potent hallucinnaging like magic mushrooms and LSD is the fact that it plays with your brain chemistery and also plays with the mind , so people should be in a stable state before taking them, not a time when you have lots of stress or work.

so in colcusion i would say to anyone thinking of taking drugs, be sensible its your mind and it's ultimatilly your desciosn as to whever or not you want to try them, I think people should know that many drugs have good and bad points like everything else.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

arn't dopamine levels in many cases unusually high in people with mental illness?


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

falling_free said:


> arn't dopamine levels in many cases unusually high in people with mental illness?


I have that impression too - if I remember right, the high dopamine levels correlate with psychotic states of mind (e.g. the occurrence of hallucinations) and that's why antipsychotics regulate and tend to lower down the dopamine levels. Two years ago I started experiencing extrapyramidal side effects bc of my antipsych perphenazine, and I became so afraid of them that I stopped taking the med cold-turkey.

Needless to say I soon was in the middle of intense psychosis, as my brain had got used to the low dopamine levels bc of the drug and it couldn't handle the sudden cessation of the medication. Of coz it wasn't at all fun for my loved ones, but for me it was an interesting experience, as I had never seen that kind of vivid visual hallucinations before (for example when I was watching the mirror while I was talking with my boyfriend at phone, I suddenly realized that a half of my face in the mirror changed into my boyfriend's image).

Soon after I started taking another antipsych, the hallucinations and psychotic thinking ceased and I felt normal again. What is interesting in this - I'm currently lowering my dose of Zyprexa and though I have lowered the dose very rapidly (2,5 mg in every four days), I haven't experienced any withdrawal symptoms at all. The dose in the beginning was 10 mg and at the moment I'm on 2,5 mg - have been like that for more than four days now just in case (bc of the half-life thingy) and I feel perfectly normal; no hallucinations/peculiar thinking/anxiety.

Indeed I'd be interested to know the reason why my brain can handle this so well - is it bc of the longer half-life of olanzapine (Zyprexa) compared to perphenazine or what, dunno. Anyway, I feel good and that is a good thing.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

university girl said:


> The active component in marijuana is tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). When THC binds to its receptors in the brain, it _seems_ as though the *release of L-glutamate, GABA, noradrenaline, dopamine, 5-HT, and acetylcholine is inhibited*.


I too thought THC causes the release of dopamine and 5-HT (serotonin), not that as this article says "inhibits the release". isn't that why when we're high we laugh a lot and hallucinate?

people should be in a stable state before taking any drugs, i couldn't agree more with falling_tree. 6 years ago, i ate a huge amount of weed, landed me in a hospital hallucinating in my _dying_ bed that i'm on an alien ship and little green men are coming to operate on me. lol. but my life was pretty stable back then, and i recovered just fine.

it's hard to pint point what brought on my DP 5 months ago, cuz too many things were going on, the list is long, my life wasn't in the least bit stable. as much as i admire what you're trying to accomplish, i think you'll have a really hard time selling the argument that weed causes mental illness. lots of ppl smoke for years and never have a problem. people have to be pre-disposed first. one lady DP'ed after having a c-section, many others DP with no drug use at all or even after taking prescription drugs.

as for your question about NT's, there's no sure easy way (no blood, no urine tests) to accurately measure levels *in* the brain. a spinal tap perhaps. ouch... ^_^

-rula


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

In research hospitals, such as the Mayo clinic, they CAN study levels of neurotransmitters in a patient's brain. But its very, very painful. They give you the neurotransmitters orally or intravenously,and as they feed them to you, they have a catheter inserted into your spine from which they draw fluid to analyze, to decide how much of each your brain is utilizing. Alot of wholistic doctors will offer to do urine analysis, but its only going to show the state of the nerves elsewhere in your body - not your brain. This might, in an indirect way, show if you have a general deficiency of some kind, but thats not how they'll explain it to you.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm not trying to sell any ideas here. I am simply trying to raise the awareness among those who may use marijuana in the future. They should know that, *if they are predisposed, there is a chance they may develop a serious mental illness *(should I say it again?!). Do they not deserve to at least know of this possibility?

Here's a book I am trying to get ahold of.... might be of some interest to those with marijuana-induced mental illnesses.

*Marijuana and Madness: Psychiatry and Neurobiology*
David Castle | Hardcover | Cambridge University Press | May 2004


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeh, people disposed to anxiety/DP should avoid MJ, but we're naturally drawn to it.
It aint the marijuana, its the need to control.

Leave the plant alone and look at your powerful, fantasy seeking, self destructive psyche.
You are so much more than a chemical...ingested via the lungs (or stomach for those cookie lovers).
The brain can cope with the THC. It can't cope with what you're doing to it.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

university girl said:


> I'm not trying to sell any ideas here. I am simply trying to raise the awareness among those who may use marijuana in the future. They should know that, *if they are predisposed, there is a chance they may develop a serious mental illness *(should I say it again?!). Do they not deserve to at least know of this possibility?


yes, of course. but people should know that if their life is a mess, they should avoid ALL drugs, not just marijuana. You're singling out marijuana, just one of *many* triggers, instead of addressing the root cause of the problem (such as how to cope with anxiety, fear, stress, lack of self esteem, etc...)

we were ALL warned of the dangers of using drugs, and it didn't stop any of us. smokers still will smoke despite cancer warnings, alcoholic will still drink. the problem is within our psyche like pugdog said.

i'd get that book, if it didn't cost $72 bucks!


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

the connection between marijuana and mental illness has been on the news in the uk in the last few days.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

there's also talk about a strong connection between SSRI's and suicide, talk about the use antidepressants/anti-anxiety drugs during pregnancy and child leukemia. yet anyone on this board speaking against those meds is mostly ignored. -ru


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

Rula,

it's not that they are ignored but some people just talk about the fact that meds can be harmful. ALL meds can be harmful even aspirin....

SSRI can cause suicide but depression too can cause suicide. Depression is a real illness and sometimes just homeopathy doesn't do a thing for major depression. It's a fact.

BUT...... I agree that when pregnant woman shouldn't take benzos, I agree on that one. (That is why I won't be pregnant on any meds, so not for soon!)

but for meds, when you are ill, very ill, and search for a way to cope with daily life, and you tried with no meds, it's hard to say NO to all meds.

OK that was my point of view.
:wink: 
C xxx


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Rula, you seem to be pushing all the wrong buttons with me. I will explain once again...

I am on a _personal_ mission to increase the awareness of the potential results of pot use (and thus other drugs). Of course I would not fail to mention that there are plenty of different drugs that can and do induce serious mental disorders. I am focusing on pot because it is the most common first time use drug (at least here). My life was not a mess prior to using marijuana... I was a very happy little girl. Furthermore, I had no clue whatsoever that marijuana can precipitate seriously destressing chronic mental states. And, after speaking to many others about it, neither do they (i wasn't surprised). For example, did you know that smoking marijauna once(!) can precipitate a disorder as serious as schizophrenia? I for sure didn't. What I did know about marijana was that there was a chance I could acquire brain damage following chronic use. This was all we were told and I have reason to believe this is still what people think. Ask around, you'd be surprised. Btw, I was 13 when I smoked marijauana.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

pdr said:


> the connection between marijuana and mental illness has been on the news in the uk in the last few days.


Praise the lord!


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

university girl said:


> Rula, you seem to be pushing all the wrong buttons with me.


why? if the things i'm saying are totally idiotic or irrational, you should just laugh about how dumb i am. at any rate, sorry, i'll keep my opinions out of this personal thread. -rula


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Cannabis induced dp?er here. 
I was suffering from depression\anxiety when I wassmoking weed. I had heard of no warning whatsoever about the dangers of cannabis to sensitive users. You do see the odd sentence here and there. Now there?s all this talk of te link between scizophrenia and weed, but what about the stronger and far more obvious link between weed and anxiety. 
People seem obsessed with paranoia as _the fashionable_ mental symptom. People constantly misuse the word.

In our society you have to be either dead or stark raving mad to get any attention whatsoever.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

This is something I already sent you some pm about, but Im also asking it here..

did you Uni-girl get dp straight after smoking weed (like you never came down from high) or did you develop dp later on? This is something I find a bit hard to understand...

Thanks!


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Rula, sorry. I think I am being a bit oversensitive. Your comments are appreciated.

Anna, I smoked pot 10x. The last time I smoked it the high never went away. I did not have anxiety at that time. Everyone's different. Some have a panic attack while they are high and then subsequently have further panic attacks while they are not high. Then, during a panic attack they develop DP.


----------

